# My cockatiels mated again



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello everyone
This morning I saw my male cockatiel(lemon)pacing back and fourth and lemon was getting really close to the mom
Then I saw the mom crouched low flapping her feathers with her tail feathers on one side 
After I saw this I took the nest box and I put it in their cage the immediatly went in for about 8 minutes 
After I heard peeping and when I opened the door to check I saw them mating 
I am so exited and this only happend a few seconds ago
I will be a grandfather again


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

are you trying to double clutch? Didn't they just have a clutch?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes they did have their first baby cockatiel 
But they want more


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Baruch said:


> Yes they did have their first baby cockatiel
> But they want more


Its not healthy for them to clutch more than 2 or 3 times a YEAR. Most breeders I know only allow 2.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Isn't this the 3rd clutch, but the babies didn't make it in the 2nd? I wouldn't allow them to have a box after this clutch for a year.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I know that your not supposed to have more than 2 clutches a year but this is their second 
After this clutch they wont have anymore until next year!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Isn't this the 3rd clutch, but the babies didn't make it in the 2nd?


No, this is their second clutch
Their first clutch had 4 eggs the first chick made it and the second chick died(it was really red for some reason) and the last 2 eggs weren't fertile
I know that you're not supposed to breed the more that twice a year but thank you anyway


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone
Well today(saterday morning)
My lutino cockatiel pair mated again then after a few more hours they mated again
I'm so exited, they mated twice today:lol:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Is breeding lutino to lutino okay? I thought it was frowned upon. Of course if they care for each other and are bonded they will make good parents, but I just don't know if it's 100% guaranteed the babies will be healthy. Maybe someone with more knowledge of breeding will weigh in.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I never really knew that that it was wrong because I read this
http://www.ehow.com/how_8516651_breed-lutino-cockatiels.html#page=0
But they had successfully had a baby named marshmallow


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

See I wouldn't breed this pair again. Since they had a very poor clutch (only two eggs hatching and of that only one baby making it) that's not very successful to me. I would separate this pair and pair them up with new birds that are not lutino. Just because they had one baby doesn't mean they are a good match.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

unfortunately Baruch, i have to agree with roxy and echolalia. this pair isnt a good pairing because you did have only one survivor in the clutch. 

breeding two lutinos together often causes low hatch rates, dead in shell eggs (fertile eggs that die during incubation), weaker babies, more deaths in the nest, smaller babies, bald spots, and possible genetic deformities. i would highly suggest against this pairing and not let them breed, as it is gambling. you may have got one healthy baby, but 1 out of 4 is not good statistics and this is proof that this is not a good pair to breed.

just do not give them the nest box.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They mated twice and the mom will just lay her eggs off a perch
And won't it be hard to make them have different mates because cockatiels mate for life


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they are extremely bonded (and trust me it happens) you can let them stay together but not breed them again. I had a pair like this and never intended on separating them but also wasn't going to let them have babies again.



> And won't it be hard to make them have different mates because cockatiels mate for life


Hate to break it to you but this false...tiels are NOT monogamous. I had a hen who had TWO mates.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So basically I should put them in the big aviary with the other cockatiels
Because I kinda feel bad because both of the parents were in the nest the whole day, especially the dad


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would take the nest away and not breed them. im sorry baruch, it's just too risky. 

lutinoxlutino is the worst pairing to have. they were so badly inbred in the past that they are the mutation pairing that is most likely to have problems with.

this thread was a sad one:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22078

this cockatiel had been born without an eye because of past bad breeding. the parents were healthy, but because there was inbreeding further back in their genetics this baby was born without its eye.

quoted from this thread:



> > The parents are absolutely 100% unrelated, so it isn't an inbreeding thing...
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> ...


now, i'm not saying you are inbreeding, far from it! what i am getting at is you can see possible defects like this and its heartbreaking. lutinos were highly inbred in the past, so breeding two lutinos together increases the risk for things like this. this defect here was not caused by like to like breeding, but it was caused by past inbreeding in these parents genetics. in theory, i would think the same thing is quite possible in pairing two lutinos.

i just dont want to see you lose more babies again. the fact that only one lived is not a successful clutch.

i'm sorry


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow
That thred is so sad I feel so bad for that chick which died at the end
But its really hard for me to say goodbye for the pair to lay eggs because they are really into making eggs 
Do you know any tips so I can breed the Lutino male with another female


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

separate the pair, take down the box, and pair him up with another hen well away from the other hen. keep them in their own cage and let them bond--but it may not work out.

if they do not accept new mates, you just have to accept that you cant breed this pair, just dont set them up to breed


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Will my lutino hen lay an egg on the bottom of the cage because they mated for the eggs(not for love)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok so here's what I will do
The pair is really exited for this and they worked on having babies the whole day!
And I am not the type to just take his mate(whitch he really loves)
And replace it

So after this clutch I WON'T EVER give them a nest box


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are mating as I am typing this:lol:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'd remove the box before they lay. it's not too late to stop the eggs!

remove the box, do you really want to risk sick or weak or dying babies? that's not very fair to the babies or the parents


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sorry but I wouldn't let them lay again. You're asking for a heartbreaking experience. I had to learn the hard way that allowing birds who shouldn't make babies (Fuzzy) make babies mean you lose them. And losing them is the hardest thing I've ever experience in my life. Its just not worth it. You bred them once to test breed them and it didn't work. Put them in the aviary, give them a break and in a couple months, try pairing them up with your other birds. You have plenty to pair them up in. You can place the male and his new mate in the breeding cage and give them time to get to know each other. I know its hard but you're only other option would be to leave them together but not let them have babies. That decision is yours but I wouldn't let them go further then mating.


----------

